# Durango Citadel NOT an Uber Select?



## Nitro187 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm a bit confused as to why the Durango Citadel (Dodge) is NOT an Uber Select. This truck by FAR better than a Ford Explorer, Honda Pilot, Toyota 4runner, etc.... so I'm a bit confused.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

None of those other ones should be select either. Lol

But i have seen Durangos on Select list in some markets. For whatever reason, your market didnt want to add it.


----------



## Nitro187 (Jul 27, 2017)

No disrespect to your Caddy (I used to have a CTS-V) but my Citadel has a far superior interior than my 2013 Caddy did... so I'm still confused as to why they don't have a spot where you can request to be part of UberSELECT, and provide pictures... something.... anything.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nitro187 said:


> I'm a bit confused as to why the Durango Citadel (Dodge) is NOT an Uber Select. This truck by FAR better than a Ford Explorer, Honda Pilot, Toyota 4runner, etc.... so I'm a bit confused.


Nothing ever makes sense.

Lyft Premier lists have 2 door porsches that arent even eligible for lyft at all

With uber though you can often get added arbitrarily by the local office or even via write-in


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nitro187 said:


> No disrespect to your Caddy (I used to have a CTS-V) but my Citadel has a far superior interior than my 2013 Caddy did... so I'm still confused as to why they don't have a spot where you can request to be part of UberSELECT, and provide pictures... something.... anything.


Because its a Dodge?

lol, different markets i know. Im used to Atlanta where Select is sold as luxury band. I dont care how nice the Citadel is, Dodge is not a luxury brand.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I know a guy with a cloth seated Ford Flex on select....but he tricked his way in


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Did this guy just say a Dodge is nicer then a Cadillac?
Pretty much everything new is pretty luxurious with the right package but Dodge is the lowest quality of American brands, why do u think they dropped the Dodge branding from their Ram pickups and now Ram is its own identifier? It's because people associate Dodge with unreliability an poor build quality. Yes it's gotten better over the past few years but it's hard to shake that image.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Did this guy just say a Dodge is nicer then a Cadillac?
> Pretty much everything new is pretty luxurious with the right package but Dodge is the lowest quality of American brands, why do u think they dropped the Dodge branding from their Ram pickups and now Ram is its own identifier? It's because people associate Dodge with unreliability an poor build quality. Yes it's gotten better over the past few years but it's hard to shake that image.


One word: "Dodgy"


----------



## Nitro187 (Jul 27, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Did this guy just say a Dodge is nicer then a Cadillac?
> Pretty much everything new is pretty luxurious with the right package but Dodge is the lowest quality of American brands, why do u think they dropped the Dodge branding from their Ram pickups and now Ram is its own identifier? It's because people associate Dodge with unreliability an poor build quality. Yes it's gotten better over the past few years but it's hard to shake that image.


Try out the new Citadel. You'll eat your words.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Image...


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Nitro187 said:


> Try out the new Citadel. You'll eat your words.


You can say that about just about any new car, I haven't been in a 2017 durango but I have been in a 2016 and it was very nice but like I said so is just about every competitor. The Explorer and durango are basically the same the Explorer has a little more room the durango has a slightly better looking cockpit. The 2nd row of both are about the same if similarly equipped. Same goes for a car the the cx9 which is actually nicer then both of those cars and isn't on a select list.

I have an older 2008 bmw an fit qualifies for select but I'd much rather get picked up in a new durango, explorer, cx9, Acadia or Yukon. 
I currently have a newer explorer top of the line every option its nice but again so are all of these cars m I'd be happy with any of them as a pax


----------

